# finally!!!!



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

took opening week off hunted in wv for 3 days and coshcton county for 3 days - called in hens on 2 occassions and dealt with alot of tight lipped birds - had a good hunt this morning in auburn - worked 2 birds into the decoys and shot a 18lb tom with a 9-1/4 inch beard, they gobbled the whole way in to aggressive cuts and yelps. gotta love it when it all comes together!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

You gotter done! Great!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

man, that is one beautiful bird.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice bird! Good Job rippin lip!!!!!


----------

